# Being Locked inside a Bloody Scary House



## LamDai

Edited with Photoshop CS3


----------



## Brian L

I really like the house effect of scary and bloody but I feel the subject needs to be lit more and maybe be sitting in the chair to the left to get that more locked in feel as he would be looking toward the window. That is how I would change it. That is me though. Besides that awesome and like it.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

Eh. Looks like a freeze frame from a video game.


----------



## Tappout

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Eh. Looks like a freeze frame from a video game.



That is exactly what I thought!  Looks like a game I would like though...


----------



## LamDai

What kind of video game is that ?


----------



## JIP

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Eh. Looks like a freeze frame from a video game.



And one with poor graphics...


----------



## Canosonic

Dead Space. Maybe Silent hill.


----------



## Moonb007

Yea, it looks like a rendering and not anything like a photograph


----------



## fokker

That's not actually a photo, right? It looks completely like a rendered video game shot...

also, the lighting is all wrong - the guy has a shadow behind him but no light on his face for example.


----------



## bigcat1967

That's the first thing I thought guys - was something from a game or something.  Even if it was real - the subject blends in w/ the darkness - somehow, brighten it up just a little bit


----------

